# Dry scaly itchy skin and loss of fur



## Allan (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi, its’s been over a year since I last posted and a year on my 3yo vizsla is having similar problems but worse with loss of fur and dry skin to her front and back legs and a patch on her ear, from last year we changed her food to a hyper allergenic thinking the food was the issue but this is not the case- would central heating within the house be an issue- if anyone could advise on if they have had a similar issue and what I can do that would be great? Thank you


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Any type of heat does somewhat make skin drier. 
Have you tried adding salmon oil to her food?


----------



## Allan (Jan 31, 2021)

texasred said:


> Any type of heat does somewhat make skin drier.
> Have you tried adding salmon oil to her food?


Hi, thanks for responding, I haven’t but it’s something I can try, how much will I need to add, I’ve added a couple of pictures

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most brands will have a recommended serving size. I would probably also rub small amounts of coconut oil on those ear tips.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you haven’t had your vet check her skin, and do bloodwork, I would. The ears look to be more than just a dry skin issue. 
in the mean time the salmon and coconut oil may help, and will not hurt anything.


----------



## Allan (Jan 31, 2021)

texasred said:


> If you haven’t had your vet check her skin, and do bloodwork, I would. The ears look to be more than just a dry skin issue.
> in the mean time the salmon and coconut oil may help, and will not hurt anything.


Hi,thanks for the info, the salmon oil and coconut oil is being delivered today and the vets is booked for tomorrow- hopefully I can get this resolved- thank u once again


----------



## RedDogIt’sQuietUptown (11 mo ago)

Hi Allan, our vizsla, Munro, has gone through significant hair loss patches and red scaly bumps for the past several weeks. I waited for a call from a veterinary dermatologist who we were referred to, but they’re apparently really back up. In the meantime, the breeder we got her from recommended adding some omega oils to her diet as Munro’s parents tend to need top ups, especially in the colder/drier months. 
I read through previous forums and followed the advice of another member who said a holistic approach to this deficiency (which causes the hair loss and scaly patches) includes omegas, primrose oil and cod liver oil. I was so sceptical, but just couldn’t stand to watch our girl suffer anymore! 
In addition to the supplements, I switched to a whole fish natural food, and bought an anti-bacterial/anti-fungal shampoo for her coat which is gentle enough to bathe her every few days. I REALLY WISH I took pictures of what she looked like before starting this regimen. I couldn’t believe the transformation myself, but we will do anything for Munro. She is good as new. 
Here is what we’ve been doing daily:
1 400mg omega 3-6-9 capsule
1 1000mg primrose oil capsule
1 500mg cod liver oil capsule 

Then we bathe her 2x a week with Dermabliss anti fungal/antibacterial dog shampoo which has an anti-itch component to it, and we feed her as per package recommendations Acana Pacifica recipemade with raw herring, mackerel, flounder, hale and rockfish. There are prebiotics in it as well. (Admittedly, it’s stinky, but she loves it and happily gobbles it up!)
People have always (until recently) remarks on Munro’s shiny coat. It is almost back to where it ought to be. I am thrilled this has helped her so much. There’s nothing worse than watching your baby suffer!
Best of luck to all with similar concerns!


----------



## Helge (Aug 27, 2021)

Our 15-month old female (Alba) keeps getting skin-bumps that turns into dry spots with hairloss. She looses a bit too much fur in general I think. We have been to the vet and he thinks that it is an allergy.. but we are not sure. The dog is currently on Prednicortone (1 week ) The development of bumps is slower now, but it does not heal. The vet also says the dog has to much earvax due to this som we got Otodine and Otoact to rinse the ears every day..
We ha changed the diet from Eukanuba+raw food ( meat and egg) and now feeds only Royal Canine AnAlergic. 
I am considering seeing a specialist - but maybe we shoud try your routine with omega3, primrose oil and liver oil first.


----------

